

Introduction to Copyright Law (MIT OpenCourseware) - timClicks
http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/6-912-introduction-to-copyright-law-january-iap-2006/

======
vibrunazo
I just watched the introduction. It's much better than I expected. It's taught
from an engineering perspective, so it's not only easy to follow without any
pre-requisite law understanding. But it's also very relatable to our world. I
specially loved when he said: "Argument from authority, which is a logical
fallacy in science. Is how things are done in law."

Which reminded me from a quote by Neil. D. Tyson: "Eye witness testimony is
the lowest form of authority in science. Which is sad, because it's the
highest form of authority in a court of law."

This first video already cleared up a lot of misconceptions I had, and have
read in the internet, including here in HN. I'm looking forward for finishing
the course. I recommend this for any tech entrepreneur, and already shared it
with my startup colleagues and friends.

------
maeon3
I've got a system where I download the videos, convert them to mp3, rename
them and order them, then burn them to an audio CD and listen to them during
my commute. It takes me about 1.5 hours to do this. I wish there was a button:
"CD image to burn mp3's to CD (for CD players that can play mp3)", and
"download CD audio image to burn to 80 min CD".

~~~
timClicks
You should build this. I've often wanted to be able to have a button which
will bundle OCW materials for offline use. Seems well within the terms of the
licence.

